# My Bettas



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to fish forums. I've had bettas for many years. Right now I have one crowntail male and one female, not entirely sure what she is. They are both very peaceful and have lived in the same tank for almost 2 yrs now. Just wanted to say HI!

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y26/Tandra216/IMG_2681.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y26/Tandra216/IMG_2741.jpg


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You have had a male and a female betta in the same tank for 2 years? No separator? That's pretty unusual.

Welcome to the forums. Nice fish you got there.


----------



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea I know. They've gotten along just fine. No nipping or anything. The male will chase the female away from his rock cave but thats about as feisty as they get lol.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow that's pretty cool that you can have them together like that. 
Beautiful bettas by the way and welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow. Weird. Pretty cool though. Love the color.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You just have to have a peaceful male. My male pulcher was peacful for a while then he started nipping and they nipped back. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks all! I've been keeping an eye on them for the past couple years and neither one has shown aggression toward the other so I'm hoping it lasts a lot longer. About a year ago I took my female out and the male seemed to get depressed so as long as they are good they get to stay together.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Lovely bettas!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful bettas! I tried to keep a male and female in the same tank and it didn't work, they both fought.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

The male is beautiful!
The crowntail is almost flawless!
Where did you get them from?


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

I had 2 one male and female and the female started eating the boy's tail. I had mine for about 3 months my cousin's friend had his for 5 years!!


----------



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

guppygirl2000 said:


> The male is beautiful!
> The crowntail is almost flawless!
> Where did you get them from?


Thanks! I got them at Petco. I usually like to go and have a look when my local store gets in fresh stock.


----------

